# Question on the Grizzly G0555 models: Dust collection



## Nezzerscape (Jan 14, 2016)

I am in the market for a Bandsaw. I have narrowed it down to the Grizzly G0555 models. Not looking for suggestions or reviews (I have read most of them). What I am looking for is advice on upgrading / modifying their dust collection. Has anyone added brushes? Has anyone build a containment system?

Thank you in advance,
Nez


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have a G0555 ultimate band saw and that 4" port does a good job connected to a dust collector. Have not added a brush for the wheel, but do open the bottom door after heavy use and hit that area with my shop vac. Did look into getting a 2 ½" hose & nozzle set up so can suck up dust from table top & and lower bearing area. Currently hit those areas with my shop vac. Cannot find unit looked at couple years ago, for what wanted to do would set me back about $75 for upper & lower set up.

When really get crazy trying to cut wet wood that gums up the blade & wheels. Use a brass brush on those areas to clean with little problem. Can never find my can of Dollar store cooking spray and apply before going crazy! Think wife borrowed it on no return plan.


----------

